# Friday to Saturday 12/3-12/4 Appomattox



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

What an awesome trip on Cheryl Sue! It is hard to beat calm seas and a clear night with no moon. The sunset and sunrise and OMG the stars- it never gets old or ceases to amaze me at how many stars. We were even treated to a few meteors- one on the way out was kind of big but the world did not end so we continued on to Appomattox.

Water was pretty close to blue as best we could tell, 73.5 degrees.

We jigged, then we jigged, then we jigged some more, chunked, even did a slow troll with a downrigger at 300 ft and did i mention we jigged?

We caught black fin on the jig, yellow runner while chunking, blackfin on the jig, black fin while chunking, and more and more blackfin jigging- at least 30 black fin- but not even one yellowfin - tried proteus and Appomattox. Jigged down to 500 ft and still blackfin on the way up at 300. Put a downrigger out to slow troll a lure at 300 feet and guess what we caught? Ha- not a blackfin - a barracuda which is even worse than a blackfin lol!

High speed trolled for hoo past fads 1-4 on way home with nothing either. There were a several boats at Appomattox as well as each fad we past on the way in. 

Oh- did I mention we jigged and caught blackfin???

Didn’t produce but man it was awesome having coffee (Al brought his propane powere coffee pot) and a cigar running out and back at 30 knots with no moon and clear skies!


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

We were at Appomattox on Friday night in the Regulator and it was dead!! No yellows for us either, all blackfin..


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

jgraham154 said:


> We were at Appomattox on Friday night in the Regulator and it was dead!! No yellows for us either, all blackfin..


Love the Regulator! Wish the yellowfin had showed up but kind of glad to hear it was not just us


----------



## rwasilausky (Oct 21, 2021)

We were at Ocean Blackhawk Thursday night. Nothing but blackfin but tons of them. Amazing how such a relatively small fish can pull drag. Worn out pulling on them by midnight. No evidence at all of yellowfin. Marlin was full of barracuda and sharks. Beautiful night hiding behind drillship out of the wind. You are right, the night sky was awesome away from all sources of light. Flat seas make a rig trip a pleasure.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Even without a yellow in the boat, flat seas and clear skies + blackfin tuna beat sitting on the couch and watching Bama and Georgia Play 
(War Eagle)

Video link to the blackfin action:


----------

